#  Krankheiten >   Tödliche Krankheit >

## Sandy77

Hallo, 
Mein name ist Sandy und ich bin 29 jahre, und habe ein riesen problem... hoffe mir kann hier ein wenig geholfen werden.
tut mir leid ich schreibe wohl ziemlich wirres zeugs.. aber ich bin echt am ende. 
Mein problem:
Mein freund (29 jahre berufssportler) und bis auf "normalen verletzungen" und einmal im jahr eine erkältung ziemlich robust und schwer kleinzukriegen.
Litt letzten winter unter schwindel,gleichgewichtsstörungen,und übelkeit, das hielt wohl  einhalb monate.
Ärztlich (meiner meinung) war er in guten händen, und es wurden viele untersuchungen durchgeführt , aber keinen wirklichen auslösser dafür gefunden. 
Jetzt vor ein paar wochen litt er wieder unter diesen leiden urplötzlich , und er wurde letzten montag nach münchen gebracht wo bluttests durchgeführt wurden. 
Jetzt kommt mein problem...am freitag kamm er wieder nach hause und war sehr nachdenklich verschlossen und geistig abwesend.
Nach langem hin und her erzählte er mir gestern etwas von einer blut oder nervenkrankheit die nach ein paar jahren wohl ziemlich sicher zum tod führen.
Sie legt irgendwie das nervensystem lahm :Huh?:  auch die" creutzfeld jacob" wurde irgendwie erwähtn ... das die es nicht ist ist mir auch klar.... aber sowas änliches? 
Ich bekomme einfach nichts aus ihm herraus er spricht nicht mit mir und verschliesst sich.
Eigentlich wollte ich ihm zeit geben bis er soweit ist mit mir zu reden allerdings fährt er morgen zu seinen eltern und dannach wohl wieder in die klinik.
Ich denke er will mich vor etwas schützen da er weis ich werde nachforschen. 
Nun meine frage : Hat jemand von euch eine ahnung was das für eine krankheit sein könnte?
Ich habe leider keine weiteren informationen.. die sache ist sehr verstrickt und ich bin sehr verzeifelt.
Für jeden tipp oder hinweis was das sein könnte oder wo ich mich erkundigen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gibt es noch so viele "unheilbare seltene krankheiten"?
Was könnte das sein??
(seine ärzte sprechen vorerst auch nicht mit mir) 
Mfg.... Sandy

----------


## sun

Hallo Sandy! 
Lass ihm Zeit, vielleicht muß er sich erst selbst damit befassen, vielleicht ist es dann garnicht mehr sooooo schlimm. Lass ihm Zeit.  
Spekulieren können wir hier jetzt nicht, was für eine Krankheit er hat.  
Es gibt soviele Blut und Nervenkrankheiten und bevor man hier eine falsche Diagnose stellt und einem damit beunruhigt, finde ich es einfach besser, dass du ihm die Zeit gibst. Und ihm wissen lässt, dass er sich immer auf dich verlassen kann. (ist doch so oder?) Egal was mit ihm ist. Glaub mir, er braucht einfach seine Zeit. Oft müssen sie sich erst selbst damit befassen, bevor andere es tun. Das er selbst weiß um was es genau geht. Bevor 1000 Fragen dann ihm anfliegen. Verstehst du was ich meine.  
Lass ihm los, aber vermittele ihm, dass du für ihn da bist. Ruf ihn dann mal an, telefonisch wird es wohl dann erreichbar sein können. Oder kannst du nicht mit ihm nach München fahren :Huh?: ?  
Alles gute und Kopf hoch.  :s_thumbup:  
wünsche dir viel Kraft 
Hier ein Blümchen, als kleine Aufmunterung  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Achja ich heiße dich hier natürlich auch herzlichst Willkommen.  
Und wenn du weitere Fragen hast bzw wahrscheinlich demnächst haben wirst. Weißt du ja jetzt wo du uns findestet

----------


## Sandy77

Hallo Sun, 
Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort und willkomensgrüsse (auch für die blumen). 
Ja klar kann er sich 100% auf mich verlassen egal was es ist....
Ich denke ich habe ihm auch sofort das gefühl gegeben. 
Allerdings spüre ich das es sehr schlimm ist da er mich sonst beruhigt hätte , sein jetziges verhalten zeigt mir nurdas er mich vor schlimmern beschützen will.... 
Deshalb nimmt er mich auch nicht mit nach münchen . 
Denke mehr als jetzt kann ich gar nicht beunruhigt sein... deshalb dachte ich wäre es gut eine ahnung zu haben um was für eine krankheit es sich handeln "könnte" .... das würde er so nie machen .. und ich spüre das das hier der "worst case" ist... 
lg Sandy

----------


## Sandy77

Hallo, 
Kann mir echt keiner sagen was für krankheiten es da gibt? oder ein link oder irgendwas.... 
Es wird ja nicht so viele "seltenen" nerven krankheiten geben die zum tod führen können-werden oder? 
Ich bekomme kaum was aus ihm heraus ... und noch weniger seit er weg ist  :Sad:

----------


## sun

Hallo Sandy! 
Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Grund, dass hier niemand etwas weiß.  
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie dich nur nicht beunruhigen wollen bzw. nicht etwas aufzählen wollen, wo keiner die wirkliche Krankheit vermuten kann.  
Mach dich nicht verrückt bitte, ich meine es nur gut.   
Ich weiß es ist eine schwierige Zeit jetzt für dich, aber es meint hier es keiner böse mit dir. Glaub mir

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Sandy, 
ich kann deine Sorge um deinen Freund gut nachvollziehen. Doch musst du ihm Zeit lassen und geben bis er von allein kommt. Er muss jetzt selbst erst einmal mit dem Gedanken daran zurecht kommen.
Er ist jetzt bei seiner Familie, die für ihn da ist und ihm sicher auch sagen wird, dass er mit dir über seine Krankheit sprechen sollte. Du wirst sehen, wenn er wieder bei dir ist, wird er sich öffnen. 
Wir können dir keine Tipps geben und sagen um welche Krankheiten es sich handeln könnte, denn erstens gibt es wohl einige und zweitens hilft es dir nicht weiter und beruhigt dich, sondern macht diese Ungewissheit noch viel schlimmer. Hinzu kommt, dass wir das gar nicht dürfen, denn ob du es wissen sollst und vor allem wann, dass entscheidet dein Freund. 
Kopf hoch! 
LG
Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

.. also die Latte an Erkrankungen ist schon sehr groß. 
Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Gleichgewichtsstörungen.... ist nicht wirklich viel an Symptomen.. 
Kann auch Multiple Sklerose sein... oder oder oder.... 
Es ist nicht so das hier keiner Anworten will, aber Diagnosen stellen im Netz ohne den Patienten zu sehen, ist schon schwierig und eben auch nicht ohne!

----------


## Sandy77

Ja danke ,ich weis das es schwer ist aus meinen informationen "diese eine"  krankheit zu bestimmen.
Dachte eben nur das es  da nicht so viele geben kann die wirklich tödlich enden in der heutigen zeit....
Dies sachen wie gleichgewicht,kopfschmerz,übelkeit usw sollen sich leidern noch verschlimmern und im spätern stadium wird die krankheit wohl das nervensystem lahmlegen??
Sprich : alle organen werden nichtmehr so arbeiten wie es sein soll.... 
Mann ich schreibe hier wohl einen ziemlich stuss.... aber ich kanns nicht besser erklären..oder besser gesagt umschreiben da ich von sowas absolut keine ahnung habe. 
Ja ich gebe ihm natürlich die zeit die er braucht auch wenn es grad die hölle ist für mich, wir telefonieren sehr oft aber er hat mich gebeten das thema nicht anzusprechen...  
Ich wollte mich auch nur grob mit den krankheiten befassen um zu verstehen was es da so alles gibt... aber als laie findet man wirklich so gar nichts im netz. 
Aber ich danke euch trozdem allen für eure worte 
Liebe grüsse Sandy

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vll solltest du ihm (mit sanften Worten!!!) klar machen das dich das ganze sehr bedrückt da du ihn (offensichtlich!) sehr liebst und dein Herz an ihm hängt! 
Sicher benötigt er zeit, aber wenn ihr bereits einen teil des Lebensweges miteinander gegangen seit dann gehört auch dazu das man solche (!) Dinge (möglichst!) Gemeinsam durch steht! 
Den zu Zweit ist man stärker... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Sandy77

Ja das stimmt!
Aber ich bin mir sicher er macht sich noch viel mehr sorgen um mich als um sich selbst.
Wie ich es verkraften könnte usw.. 
Wir werden uns am donnerstag wiedersehen,vielleicht wird er ja dann mit mir drüber sprechen.
Das wichtigest ist er weis das ich für ihn da bin egal was ist! 
Und andersrum ,da bin ich sicher ist es genau so!  
Ps: entschuldigt das ich nochmal nachhacke ... aber gibt es so eine krankheit die unweigerlich das nervensystem "lahmlegt"? oder hab ich nur etwas falsch verstanden?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Tipp gib mal bei z.B. google ein "tödliche Nervenerkrankung"  klick mich 
Aber am Besten wird sein das du erstmal TIEF DURCHATMEST und dich beruhigst. 
Sprich mit ihm,bevor du noch "verrückt" wirst, vll hast du wirklich was falsch verstanden!

----------


## Sandy77

Hmmm vielen dank! 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal ein wenig ins fitnesstudio gehen dann mal dem link nachgehen. 
Klar spreche ich erst mit ihm bevor ich mich koplett verrückt mache, aber es ist doch bestimmt eh besser wenn man vom ALLERschlimmsten ausgeht als anders rum oder?   
Edit:Ja war klar das ich meine sporttasche schon gepackt habe und doch noch auf den link gegangen bin.... ALS Amyotrophe Lateralsklerose hört sich leider alles sehr plausibel an.... zwar kein fußballprofi aber ein eishockeyprofi... die ganze sache wenn ich mit bruchstücken vergleiche die mein freund mir mitteilte passt leider alles. 
Nungut ich danke dir Patientenschubser ! 
Nun habe ich wenigstens etwas im kopf was man lernen oder lesen kann und wörüber man nachdenken kann... 
Jetzt kann es nur noch besser werden.Wenn ich aufgeklärt werde.

----------


## sony

hallo sandy 
ich kann gut verstehen, dass du dir grosse sorgen machst. auch ich hab esofort an ALS gedacht. die nichte meines mannes ist daran gestorben. 
mach dich aber nicht verrückt, erst wenn eine klare diagnose steht, kannst du dir immer noch sorgen machen. 
auf jeden fall wünsch ich dir ganz viel kraft 
gruss vreni

----------


## Teetante

Hi Sandy,  
weißt Du denn, was für Untersuchungen bei Deinem Freund gemacht wurden, um überhaupt diese "Diagnose" der "tödlichen Krankheit" zu machen? 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Sandy77

@Sony : danke für die aufmunternden worte das tut mir leid das du schonmal mit dieser krankheit konfrontiert wurdest.
Ja klar hoffe ich noch auf eine genaue und unausweichle diagnose die dann hoffentlich nicht diesen verdacht bestätigt. 
@teetante: Nein das weis ich nicht so genau , ich weis die thread überschrift ist nicht sonderlich gut gewählt...
Alles was ich weis ist das er beim neurologen war und zu etwa 4 verschiedenen ärzten, gefahren wurde die einige tests machten.
Wie der verdacht dann schlussendlich aufkamm weis ich nicht....
Aber umsonst oder unbegründet wird weder er noch diese ärzte so etwas "in den raum werfen".   
Wie testet man den sowas ? ist das nicht die sache eines neurologen? 
Irgendwie ist alles grad wie ein böser traum... und ich habe angst am donnerstag nicht aufzuwachen...(wenn er nach hause kommt)

----------


## Morphling

Hi Sandy ,
Ich wollt dir sagen ich hab seit nem Monat Diabetes und des is sehr beschissen . Wenn man des hier so sagen darf . Lass deinem Freund Zeit es ist am besten dass er es dir sagt als dass du es um 100 Ecken erfährst . Bei mir war des so dass ich des nem Kumpel erzählt hab und der hats jedem aus meiner Klasse erzählt und dieses Gefühle dass es jeder weiß ist einfach  SCHWEISE .Es ist doch egal ob er tötlich erkrankt is oda nich ( versteh des bidde nich falsch ). Nutze deine Zeit so gut wie möglich mit ihm . Wenn er vieleicht bald nich mehr da is . Und bei jeder Kranheit ist es möglich Geheilt zu werden ( oda es gibt Sonderfälle ) . z.B. bei diabetes is es möglich das jeder 10000 Mensch mit Typ 1 nach paar Jahren nich mehr Spritzen muss. 
Sei nich depremier . Kopf hoch des wird schon Gut .
Leo

----------

